# PS4 or Xbox one?



## Davie1973 (Nov 12, 2010)

Evening all,

Let the bun fight begin!! 

Apart from the usual fanboy nonsense which would you get and why? I've had playstations for years and have liked them a lot but now I feel its time for an upgrade and cant decide whether loyalty to the playstation is blinding me from the Xbox.

any non biased reasons for either welcome


----------



## Skilzo (Jan 7, 2013)

I was an xbox fan had a 360 moved to the xbox one when I first got it the internet wouldn't work and xbox help was terrible plus I am not a fan of the windoes 8 look about it so exchanged it for playstation so much easier to use, the exclusives are much better and feels better


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Ps4!! Always had Playstation. The PS4 is more powerful, runs game at higher resolution and more FPS.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

JamesCotton said:


> Ps4!! Always had Playstation. The PS4 is more powerful, runs game at higher resolution and more FPS.


As did the ps3 over the 360, but the 360 was still better

They are both very similar, different interface but they are basically the same

After reading lots of threads on this and talking about it for along time, my opinion is to buy the one your friends have

If you have no friends, buy the one with the best bundle of games you want


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

They are similar as you say, was just saying that the PS4 is more powerful . Also the PS4 is still out selling the xb1 since release


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah it is, great bit of kit. Can't really go wrong either way to be honest!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I am also trying to decide on which to choose from too. I was shocked to find out the PS4 uses infrared for the controller connections which is a bit crappy in my view. Plus no forza on ps4 either.


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

i had issues with my one (i posted a thread on here) was disheartened with it but now it works, its all good.

I like the xbox because it has halo and forza, i also like the chunkier pad.

Cant think of any ps games that sing out to me except for the last of us remastered.

Dont know if the ps4 does it, but one really annoying thing with the xbox, it installs the game before playing and takes a while and uses alot of its small 500gb memory


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

I have the Xbox One. If it comes down to choosing between the two, if you play online it's just a matter of what all your mates play. For me, most played xbox.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

As above.

They are both brilliant machines and you won't be disappointed with which ever one you buy.

I chose the Xbox because my friends have them and I want to play online and also after the ps3 let me down with gt5 (bought one just for gt5 and sold it a week after the game came out because it was such a disappointment) I wasn't going to buy a ps4.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Got 360, and natural selection was the Xone, so have that too. Prefer the pad and weight of it. GTAV in FPS is pretty good. Looking forward to loads more.

You can't go wrong with either really.


----------



## Davie1973 (Nov 12, 2010)

Dannbodge said:


> As above.
> 
> They are both brilliant machines and you won't be disappointed with which ever one you buy.
> 
> I chose the Xbox because my friends have them and I want to play online and also after the ps3 let me down with gt5 (bought one just for gt5 and sold it a week after the game came out because it was such a disappointment) I wasn't going to buy a ps4.


If GT5 disappointed you you'll be glad you didn't try 6. I spent the extra on the anniversary edition and how I wish I hadn't it was half a game at best. We have a PS3 and a Wii U in the house so I'm not convinced we need either PS4 or Xbox One.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Davie1973 said:


> If GT5 disappointed you you'll be glad you didn't try 6. I spent the extra on the anniversary edition and how I wish I hadn't it was half a game at best. We have a PS3 and a Wii U in the house so I'm not convinced we need either PS4 or Xbox One.


Yeah unfortunately after gt5 I vowed to never get a PlayStation with GT game again. The experience of GT5 put me off that much.
But moving to forza was great. I racked up over 400 hours on forza 4.


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

We have had play station 3 & xbox360 and tbh the PS3 was always the goto fir the boys so the next step was obviously ps4 but so far the only person who plays it is the Mrs lol


----------



## AndyVee (Aug 1, 2013)

It really does depend on what games you want to play, i think the perceived power gap between PS4 and XBOX One will even itself out when DX12 is released and people change the way they code things.

I have to say that so far this generation i have been left a little unimpressed with what has been released, as i mainly like the single player story elements of games all the remakes have left me feeling something is missing i mean (star wars aside) how many people would buy a box set of films for £50 that are slightly prettier than the originals with exactly the same story?

Own an XBOX and have access to a PS4 but have most fun on the Nintendo WiiU when playing solo. in fairness all the systems have been bullet proof as far as new console releases go, it's just the software releases have been buggy as hell..

Advice is look at the list of Exclusive games and make a list of the ones you really must have, then buy the console based on who has the most, just make sure your internet connection can handle the massive patches that seem to be the norm this generation...


----------



## Davie1973 (Nov 12, 2010)

Think i might hold off on both for now, thanks for all the replies though


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Bear in mind that whilst the PS4 has many improvements over the PS3, its also taken a bit of a backwards step with the lack of external hard drive support, and the fact that you can't copy data onto the PS4's internal hard drive like you can on the PS3. Had I known that before buying my PS4, I probably wouldn't have bought it.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Think having read the above comments its Xbox One all the way for me now.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Get the 1TB version if you can as you will soon fill the 500g memory


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

John74 said:


> Get the 1TB version if you can as you will soon fill the 500g memory


Had mine a year and I've only used 30% of the 500gb.
Just be sensible. Don't keep crap videos and when you get rid of games make sure you uninstall them.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Only do games and not many , had to delete battle field 4 to be able to install gta v


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

John74 said:


> Only do games and not many , had to delete battle field 4 to be able to install gta v


That's weird
I've got fifa 14 and 15, titanfall, forza 5 and horizon 2, gta5 and dead rising 3.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I bought the XBOXone the other with one of the bundles and was a little disappointed with the way you have t install the games to the hard drive as it only has the 500gb drive but had a look on the xbox site and found you can plug a usb 3 drive in and just install to that.

One thing i have noticed is how much bigger BF4 is compared to the 360 version it's forced to me to rethink my methods ,Forza is as good as ever and I like competing against the cloud based players


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I won't be touching the PS4 due to all the hacks at Sony. Not worth the risk.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2014)

nick_mcuk said:


> I was shocked to find out the PS4 uses infrared for the controller connections which is a bit crappy in my view. Plus no forza on ps4 either.


The PS4 controllers are bluetooth :thumb:

Agree with you on Forza though. Still hoping to find a decent online driving game for the PS4. Need For Speed Rivals is just not cutting it .


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm going to get a PS4, all the people I know bar a couple are on Playstation.

I've had all the playstations and Xboxes and even with both, I find myself always on the Playstation so the PS4 will come first and then in a year or 2 probably get the XBox One for the newer Kinect for parties etc.


----------



## KarateKid (Oct 13, 2014)

Coming from an Xbox 360 (which I loved) I moved over to the PS4 (previously owned PS1/2, then Xbox) and I have to say I love it! I think currently it's the more sought after out of the 2 options, XBone & PS4. The only downside are the racing games are a little pap... Drive Club is OK and The Crew didn't get rated too well which put me off... I miss Forza!


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

I have both consoles and find I play the PS4 more than the Xbox one. For me the PS4 is the better of the two.

Forza is a cracking game for the Xbox one btw.


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

There isn't a "better" console to get, Both have the upsides, Both have their flaws.

I was a devout PS man until i got my first 360 about 6/7 years ago and now i wouldn't go back to PS, All my friends have Xbox so it makes sense to stick with it for online multiplayer.


Get what you want, based on what games etc you will play is the best bet IMO.


----------

